# stepvan or box truck ???



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

i am looking adding a truck and wjll be either goinv with a stepvan (mt45 with cummins and allison ) or a box truck (isuzu npr or chevy box ) looking at 14` box or maybe 12`. so what do you think


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Both are great


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You'd get better mileage with a Prius....


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Will if im not mistaken you have both, which do you perfer ?


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

Npr is nice.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

i have actually found a couple good deals on mitsu fusos with 14 boxes with rear roll up and 3` side door. any info on these ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I preferred my Isuzu 14' to my 16' step van.

Better maneuverability, cleaner cab, higher GVW, more spacious bed, and AIR CONDITIONING!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

how about this 2001 bad boy with only 42k on it???

just 13,900..


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

a little big


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

sullivanplumb said:


> Will if im not mistaken you have both, which do you perfer ?


Isuzu is more comfortable, step van is more reliable and cheaper to own. There both great to work out of. I like the step van, think they stand out more


----------

